# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  |[ خآص لـ بنرآتكمـ و جنون إأبدآعكمـ ..!~

## كبرياء

** 
*مرآحب ..{*
*مسـآئكم \ صبآحكم ..:* 
*جود وإأبدآع ..* 

*[ بدآية .. : مبروك عليكم الإجآزه .. وعقبآل النتآيج اللي تشرف ..~*
*ومبروك للي نجح و أنزآح همه ..~*
*وربي يعوضهآ على اللي تشخبط على ملفهم بالـ F* *وإلآ ضعييف* 
*بأحد الموآد وينسيه همه ..! ]*

**


*هنآ .. مسآحة الإأبدآع ..* 
*سمحت لنـفسي إأن أفتحهآ .. رغبة مني أن أحرك مآ يسكن خلدكم من إأبدآع ..* 
*فكرة موضوعي أن تضع هنآ بنر أو حتى رآبط ..* 
*لموضوع لكـ بالشبكه .. أو لغيرك لآ مشكله ..~*
*يعني ببسآطه هالموضوع مثل الأعلآنآت <<~ الدآخليه للشبكه مو حد يسدح لي* 
*أعلآن خآرجي ..! أكرفسه ترى* *..**~* 

*سأقيم كل رد هنآ .. وسأقرأ جنون أحرفه .. طرحه .. أيآ كآن ...~*
*وسأمنح للجميع المجآل للتحرك ...* 

*صحوآ من النوم .. هذآ شهر وأنتو خآمدين عند الكتب ..* 
*أروني إأبدآعكم وإن كآن منقول ..~*

*وحركوآ جنون المكآن هنآ ..* 



*أرفض وبشده كل رد يحتوي على شكر ..!*

*.. ممتنه لـ طهر قلوبكمـ ..~*
*بإلإنتظآر ..~*

*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآإء ..!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

أهلاً بطلّة انتظرناها طويلاً هنا :) 


ياماشاء الله....الفكرة أذهلتني لروعتها... 
مع العلم أني لااستغرب جديد وحي أفكارك.... 


فليكن محتواهاا .....يقظة للأقلام.....وزعزعة لما في جوف الورق.... 

سأعود قريباً بإذن الكريم... 
اتمنى التفاعل من قِبل الجميع هنا.. 
لكونها فكرة حية .....ومن نبع قلمك الخاص....... 

عزيزتي....امطري حبركِ بالقرب من هنا دوماً...فنحنُ نرتقب... 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب  

غاليتي كبرياء   

فكرة جميلة 

لكن ينقل للقسم الانسب

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووش بسس أنـآ أحس العـآم أحسسن* 
*>_< هنآ النشآط قليل ..!!!!!!!*

----------


## ABU A7MED

هلا اختى كبرياء 

فكرة كثير مميزة ومو جديدة على مبدعة متلك 

تسلمين من كل شر وأكيد الى عودة ..~

تقبلى خالص تقديرى

----------


## كبرياء

*يـ‘ـآهلآ فييكم ..~*
*تسلمون ع التوآجد الحلوو ..!*

*أول بنر ..!* 


**



*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريآء ..!*

----------


## ABU A7MED

مسا الخير عليكم 

وهااى تانى بنر ~





تحيتى

----------


## أموله

موضوع حلو كبرياء نشالله تلقي تفاعل ~

----------


## واحد فاضي

*سمحت لنفسي هنا ان اهدي نفسي بعضاً من الجنون* 

*ربما افيق من جنوني ..........لأعرف الجنون* 

*لكني لم افق ولا اريد ان افيق من جنون النشوة بالاتصار* 

*ففي معشوقتي سطرت احلى واروع وافضل كلماتي* 

*نعم اعشقها ...........وإن خرجت عن اتزاني امامكم* 

*فمن يعرفني يرى في ما اكتب الآن .............جنون*

*ومن يتوقع مني شيئاً فأعتقد بأني سأخيب ظنه لأني اعني ما اقول* 

*نعم اعشقها من اولها لنهايتها* 

*وكل جزء منها اعشقه* 

*وبودي لو اعانقه ........*

*والثمه بالقبلات ........حتى الحنون*

*فأنا اذوب في قسمات وجهها* 

*واتغزل حتى في نبرات صوتها* 

*فهي تجعلني ارتعش في اقسى ايام الرطوبة والحر الشديد* 

*وتجعلني اجلس شبه عارٍ في ايام القر والبرد* 


*.............*


*........*


*......*



*....*





*...*





*..*






*.*




*كم أعشق ...شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 


*وكفى* 



*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لي مشاركة اليوم باذن الله 

شكرا كبرياء على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مشاركتي المتواضعة

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآح ـب ..~*
*طبعـآ إأشكر توآجدكمـ ..!*
*وبنرآتكم الحلووهـ ..* 

*--* 
*ملآحظه ..* 
*إأنـآ مآ أقصد بنرآت الموآضيع الخآصه بالتصميم ..!*
*أنـآ قصدي إأي موضوع جديد حآب تحرك نشآطه بالشبكه ..* 
*حيـآك هنآ ..~*


*إأتمنى تفـآعل أأكثر ..* 
*مآخبرتكم نآيمين أنـآ ..!!!*

*أنتظروآ جديدي قريبآ ..* 

*{ حبآيب لآ دخيلكـ لآ نروح إأغرآب } ~*

*وإأكثر ..! ^_^*
*بلآ نووم لآ كف ..~*
*سي يوو*

----------


## كبرياء

نـيوو ..!!

----------


## أموله

كبريأإء  
اأإحببت ان أإشارك بالموضوع بتصميم بسييط جدا 

... 





او 




بس برأيي الاول احلى

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

"," 

ولـًٍِو انيِ مألإفهمت الموضوع عدل 


بس هـأإك جنون ابداعي >> تستضرف ههههههه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

أهلاً كبرياء...  :)

هاأنا ذا قد عُدت........

اعلم مُتأخرة ...

ولكن هذا أول جديد لي بعد حدث موضوعك...

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=92473

موفقين جميعاً...

دمتم بيعن المولى الجليل

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

ـأإهـأإ فهـمت ,, 

تسلمي حبيبتي موضوع ر ـوعه ,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سلامٌ عليكم ...

صلوات على بو الغزوااااااات دمعة كل يوم ناطة >>أما كله ولا خله >>ههههه عامية بحت هالمرة ...

>>المهم بلا هدرة ....

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=92521

اتمنى أن يروق لكم ....


موفقين وبعين الاله محروسين...

----------


## كبرياء

لكل نزف مر من هنـآ ..[ ورده ] ..!





جديدي ..!
إأتمنى إأن يروق لكم ..}
سي يوو

----------


## أموله

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=92542

----------


## كبرياء

بنر بسيط :)

----------


## همس الصمت

وكعادتك فكرة مميزة كبرياء
وتستحق التقييم
وهذا آخر جديد لي ...
هنــــــــا ..
الله يعطيكِ الف مليون عافية على هالتميز الرائع
دمتِ متميزة في سماء الا بداع ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ABU A7MED

*دمتم سالمين :)*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مسائك .. ورد ~ عزيزتي كبرياء*

*فكرة حلوة >> صح النوم*


*ربما لي عودة*

*لكن أخاف أقول brb*
*ومايصير فيه Back*

*لكن بتوكل ع الله وبقول*
*BRB*


*خالص التحايا*

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحـب ..]
لكل بصمه مرت من هنآ [ بآقة ورد ] .. 
أشكر توآصلكم .. 
سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

جديدي ...[

----------


## كبرياء

هنـآ إأيضـآ جديدي <<~ شـآ بتهجد ..! هع
سي يوو ..!

----------


## كبرياء

**



هههه صدقوني هذآ آخر بنر لليلهـ .. :)

----------


## همس الصمت

هههههههههههه
ماشاء الله عليكِ كبرياء
بنراتك مرة في تزايد الليله
الله يزيدهم دووووووووم يارب ..
والله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
وهذا بنر مني أنا كمااااااان ..

هنـــــــــــــــا ..

بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ABU A7MED

هع  :toung:

----------


## كبرياء

مروركم مشرف ...] 
لآعدمـ ..!

----------


## ABU A7MED

تحيتى..~

----------


## كبرياء

لـ توآإأجدكـ فخر لمتصفحي ..~
لآعدمـ إأخوي ~ْ

----------


## كبرياء

هههه جديدي ..]

----------


## كبرياء

بعد وآحد ؟؟ < كف

----------


## ABU A7MED

مرحبا  ^_^



خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

BacK .. 

بسمـ رب الـأكوآن ؛؛ 
؛
؛
؛ 
بعد طول أنتظآر ... هآ أنا قد عدت بـِ جديدي  :amuse:  
هو .. هًذَيَآنٌ أقرب من أي شيء آخر  :embarrest:  
هنـــآ  :noworry:

----------


## كبرياء

جديدي ..}

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحباا للجميع ..
هذا اخر جديد لي ..
هنــــــــــــــا ..

وأيضاً 
هنــــــــــــا ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## كبرياء

شـإأإكره لـ جود توآجدكمـ ..}!
سأعـوؤؤد

----------


## نبراس،،،

صفحه راااائعه جدا جدا 
وابداعاات في قمة الروعه

----------


## ABU A7MED

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## كبرياء

يـآهلآ وآلله ..{
مآننحرم منكـم ..}

----------


## ABU A7MED

/

\
/

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## كبرياء

وهنـإأ .. [





جديدي ..}!

----------


## ABU A7MED

مرحبا ..






^_^

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مساء الخير..

جديدي تجدوه هنا

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=95574



موفقين جميعاً..

دمتم بعين الاله..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلآم عليكم ..]
آول مرة أشآرك في الموضوع ...]
اتفضلوا...

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحباااااااااااااااا
وهذا اخر جديد لي ..
هنـــــــــــــــا ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## همسة ألم

حلوووو الموضوع 
عجبني ..كل مره باجيب جديدي 
مشكووورة خيتوووو 
ويعطيك اللهـ ألف عآآفيه 
جديــــــــدي
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=95612

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير ...



بالتوفيق للجميع ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح الخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيش العافية غناتي كبرياء*
*اول مرة اشارك معااكم*
*وهذا هو جديدي*
**
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مساء الورد*
*هنا*
**
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## كبرياء

توآجدكمـ رآئـع ..!
فلآ تحرموني من قبس نوركم ..~

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*رائعة الفكرة يا كبرياء*
*ربما تجديني*

*هنا*

*محلقة*

*:)*

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحباااااااااااااااااا ..

وهنـــــــــــــا

تجدون آخر جديد لي ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مرحبا*
**
*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ABU A7MED

* ::.. مرحبة ..::*







*سلامو ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....19#post1108319


شكراً لهذه المساحة المُتاحة........ ياكبرياء الرائعة ....  :)

موفقين جميعاً...

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مراحب* 

**

*تحياتي للجميع*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## أموله

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=96767

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=97085

موفقين جميعاً...

----------


## كبرياء

توآجدكـم رآئـع ..: 
تسلموون مليون .. 
وربي مآيحرمني من جود توآصلكم هنآ .. 
سلـآم ..!

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*جديدي*
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=97553

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم

طاب صباحكم بطيب محمد وآل محمد..

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=98103

موفقين......دمتم بعين الاله....

----------


## ABU A7MED

سلامي .~

----------


## ليلاس

*انتظر من الجميع إبداعه هنــا ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## ليلاس

*هـوـون** ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/102120*


*حياكم ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*قديمـ وًلكن بحآجة لـِ التجديد ..*

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/95983

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*هنآ أيضآ بحآجة لـِ التجديد ..*


http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/100648


******

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/99046

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/100649

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/102128

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*جديدي !!*


http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/102628

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/103278*

----------

